# Overclocking disabled motherboad



## chunkyaardvark (Oct 18, 2009)

Just tried to overclock the CPU on my new motherboard, Phenom 9650 2.3G. Got it nicely up to 2.6 which I have seen recommended by other posts. Worked fine, rebooted a few times quite happily, temperature well within limits. Switched off.

Next morning, motherboard gives post beebs, long then short, motherboard or memory error.

Tried cmos reset and taking battery out. Same problem.

Any ideas?

Phenom II 9650 quad core 2.3 Gig
Gigabye GA-M720-US3
2 X 1 Gig OCZ PC 8500 DDR2


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Please also give specs for your graphics card and power supply.

What are your OC settings?

CPU:
FSB
Multi
VCore

RAM:
Ratio
Speed
Timings
Voltage

Other?


----------



## chunkyaardvark (Oct 18, 2009)

Asus EN6200LE PCI 16 express X 16
Corsair 450W PSU.
Don't have any other info with me now.

Have now tried CPU and memory on another (new) motherboard and they work - sort of. Boot hangs when system is cold, but boots fine once it has been powered on for a few minutes.

Is it possible that the overclock damaged the CPU or Memory despite the fact that it was only for a short time and that the temperature hardly moved?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you overvolted it, possibly. I really need to know what settings you had it at to tell you more.


----------

